# Dem delegate says she wants to kill Romney



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

And the hits keep coming...Coexist my arse.

*Death Threat From DNC Delegate: 'Mitt Romney&#8230; I Would Like To Kill Him!'*

*During the second day of the Democratic National Convention in Charlotte, TheBlaze took to Time Warner Cable Arena to speak with delegates about the most pressing issues of our time. Most of those interviewed were good sports, answering questions about the trajectory of the country under Obama, the Affordable Care Act and even Socialism.*

One of our conversations took an unexpected turn, however, when we asked New York delegate Julia Rodriguez about her views on the direction of the country. Rodriguez promptly shouted that she would, in fact, like to "kill" Mitt Romney.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/fre...screams-mitt-romney-i-would-like-to-kill-him/


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

If the Secret Service investigated the 'Nuge for his comments regarding being "dead or in jail if Obama is re-elected," then this slunt should get a full rectal exam from them as well. 

Way to show your true colors Dems... Agree with us or die? Mmmmm communism tastes good, huh?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was going to start another thread for this but im sick of politics for today. Maybe someone can post this video from the DNC , its from the J Stewart show as they interview people at the DNC. I cant even fuckin believ how off the reservation these people have gone, and its amazing to me that some people question me when I tell them how hateful libs are.

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-september-5-2012/hope-and-change-2---the-party-of-inclusion


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

The party of "tolerance" and "diversity" strikes again.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

And how much did Julia Rodriguez pay in taxes last year?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> And how much did Julia Rodriguez pay in taxes last year?












But, I'm willing to bet that despite paying nothing in taxes she probably got a refund of a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, Mumbles fights for her to shamelessly buy hats like that with her EBT card.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> It's "Puerto Rican"...
> 
> And I think she'd be THE perfect date for Menino !!


Every time menino opens his mouth it reminds me this:






Although Animal is easier to understand.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

According to the article posted at the following link, Secret Service agents are investigating the piece of shit known as Julia Rodriguez:

*http://livewire.talkingpointsmemo.com/entry/secret-service-investigating-dnc-delegate-who-said-shed*


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> The woman's been here for 40 years and THAT's all she's got for English?


I once asked a co-worker at another job who was from Puerto Rico how it was possible that her mother who had been living in the United States for 31 years allegedly didn't speak any English. Her was response was "We Puerto Ricans strive to keep our heritage and culture intact." I then said "Is that a heritage and culture of illiteracy ? She never spoke to me again the remaining 2 years we worked together.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeepy said:


> According to the article posted at the following link, Secret Service agents are investigating the piece of shit known as Julia Rodriguez:
> *http://livewire.talkingpointsmemo.com/entry/secret-service-investigating-dnc-delegate-who-said-shed*


Great! Now she's going to cost the taxpayers even more when clearly, the only thing that freaky POS could kill is a cruller.

mtc, the following training video will briefly explain the theory of why these people don't learn the language of our forefathers while assisting you in controlling a domestic disturbance:
http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/150381/domestic-disturbance

Now, as you observed, _poor people tend to live in clusters_ which closes them off to others and dissuades them from branching out and learning new languages and trades. They know that Mister Superman won't fund their laziness.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

7costanza said:


> I was going to start another thread for this but im sick of politics for today. Maybe someone can post this video from the DNC , its from the J Stewart show as they interview people at the DNC. I cant even fuckin believ how off the reservation these people have gone, and its amazing to me that some people question me when I tell them how hateful libs are.
> 
> http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-september-5-2012/hope-and-change-2---the-party-of-inclusion


Since I'm outside of the liberal/conservative dichotomy, both groups are hateful. This year is the worst so far, both sides are almost ready for the Civil War 2.0.

The SS is investigating it, good. She's obnoxious, who carries the Puerto Rican flag to an event where you're a delegate for New York?


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

niteowl1970 said:


> I once asked a co-worker at another job who was from Puerto Rico how it was possible that her mother who had been living in the United States for 31 years allegedly didn't speak any English. Her was response was "We Puerto Ricans strive to keep our heritage and culture intact." I then said "Is that a heritage and culture of illiteracy ? She never spoke to me again the remaining 2 years we worked together.


Sadly I've heard something similar too.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

niteowl1970 said:


> Her was response was "We Puerto Ricans strive to keep our heritage and culture intact." .


Which actually means: We're too lazy to learn English..

If you're so damn proud of your heritage and culture, move back. I assure you, we won't miss any of you... But that'll never happen, seems there's always one common reason they all move from a tropical paradise to NYC then to MA.. And that one common reason? Benefits they all think they're entitled to....


----------

